# Canada or Aus?



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

The biggest confusion in my mind today is whether to move to Canada or Australia? I am qualified for both the countries, but have a few known ppl in Aus, I dnt mind the cold weather in can, I wanted to know which is a better place for a finance professional?

Sent from iPhone


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

bharatbansal said:


> The biggest confusion in my mind today is whether to move to Canada or Australia? I am qualified for both the countries, but have a few known ppl in Aus, I dnt mind the cold weather in can, I wanted to know which is a better place for a finance professional?
> 
> Sent from iPhone


There is no correct answer to your question unless perhaps someone has worked in financial services in both countries. If you have/know people in Australia then possibly settlement there would be easier.


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

bharatbansal said:


> The biggest confusion in my mind today is whether to move to Canada or Australia? I am qualified for both the countries, but have a few known ppl in Aus, I dnt mind the cold weather in can, I wanted to know which is a better place for a finance professional?
> 
> Sent from iPhone


I think the best place would be wherever you can get a job, and how much it will pay. Each country probably has its pro's and con's. You say you don't mind the cold weather in Canada, but whats your definition of "cold", its 20 celcius (68f)where I am, and its only 10:40am and is expected to reach 25 later.


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks a lot buddy, ya i guess i need someone in my sector for that


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

carlb said:


> I think the best place would be wherever you can get a job, and how much it will pay. Each country probably has its pro's and con's. You say you don't mind the cold weather in Canada, but whats your definition of "cold", its 20 celcius (68f)where I am, and its only 10:40am and is expected to reach 25 later.


Thanks a lot for the prompt reply, I am also in a fix for jobs too. I have no clue about the country & i also dont know where most of the financial jobs are?
Yes i dont mind any temparature


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

bharatbansal said:


> Thanks a lot for the prompt reply, I am also in a fix for jobs too. I have no clue about the country & i also dont know where most of the financial jobs are?
> Yes i dont mind any temparature


FYI, Toronto is Canada's financial centre. If you know nothing about the country don't you think you should do some research before you undertake such a life changing event?


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

bharatbansal said:


> .... I have no clue about the country & i also dont know where most of the financial jobs are?
> Yes i dont mind any temparature


If you don't know anything about Canada, you shouldn't move here until you do, it could be quite a shock, especially when it comes to the overall cost of living and the winter weather in most of the country. You can find financial jobs in any city, although there would obviously be more in the 3 biggest cities like Vancouver, Toronto, Montreal. If you like mild winters, :rain:choose Vancouver, but if you don't care about cold, snowy, often harsh winters :smow:choose any other city east of the west coast. But between Canada and Australia, I would choose Australia, mainly because of the weather.


----------

